

I'm Alexis Ohanian + I'd like to be your mentor (+ fund all BK STEM classrooms) - kn0thing
http://prizeo.com/prizes/alexis/a-years-mentorship

======
rasca123
ooo shittttt... this is going to be awesome and its for a great cause. we need
more of these peps in the world.

